# Bloat?



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a 20g that is my grow out tank, all fish are healthy and fine so far. Wento to an auction Sat and well I picked up a four Mpanga Trewavasea females from a breeder, they were smaller then my adults so I added them to the grow out tank. Well three of them are looking good and acting normal. One of the four I thought was a goner for sure. All she did yesterday was swim in circles and shimmy all day, I thought to myself, no please don't be sick, but I figured it was too soon to know for sure. Today she seems to have stopped the circles and shimmying but today I noticed her belly is a bit bloated, other then that she looks fine but seems kinda out of it and doesn't eat, not like the others they eat and even quarrel with each other. So I am almost convinced she has picked up bloat in the move, could she of developed it that fast or is it too soon to now for sure? Also what do I need to do at this point? Is it possible that she is the sole carrier of it or is it throughout the tank already even though she most likely just got it? Will I be able to remove her from the tank and prevent the rest from getting it or is it like ick and I am in need of buying some meds and doping them all up? Losing the other fish in the tank is not an option, I know I should of quarantined them, easier said then done with lack of room, lesson learned. Thanks I appreciate your time.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

ill let others handle this more but for a fast reply to help, actual bloating is one of the final stages of the disease.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/malawi_bloat.php http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=24132
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 40&start=0
there is a few links for some info about bloat on here..


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

I know the breeder is a good guy and has really good quality fish so i find it hard to believe the fish came from him sick but you never know i guess, maybe he didn't notice. They were in a bag throughout the entire auction plus however long he bagged them before the auction began so maybe that may have accelerated the sickness? The water was blue so i assume he used bag buddies or something to that effect. The other 3 are acting normal and show no signs of sickness, even dark poo from all of them. The sick fish hasn't eaten or pooped at all so I don't know if its poop is white or not. The fish I think is sick is only bloated in the belly, almost like it was overfed, and it seems to be breathing very rapidly. I'm more worried about the fish in the tank, I don't want to even give the rest of the fish any chance of sickness. If I remove her now will I have better chances?


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for moving this here where it belongs.

The fish is showing no signs other then its stomach looks full, its breathing very rapidly, and it seems to stay swimming in one spot. All the other fish seem fine and eat good and are very active. I am wondering if maybe she got stuck in a corner of the bag or something that maybe almost killed her and she is just hanging on as it is. She did seem to swim in circles when I first put her in the tank, like I said I thought she was a goner guess I should of just never added her in the first place. I'm just trying to figure out if I need to med the whole tank at this point or if I would be ok if I just medicated her in a separate tank? What are the chances that the others might start to show symptoms soon or are they in the clear as long as my conditions are good for them?

*THANKS* :thumb:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm not sure what you would need to medicate at this point.

Has she eaten anything since you got her? Changes in food can cause a bloated appearance, but it doesn't mean you're dealing with what we commonly refer to as "bloat". Try adding epsom salt to the tank at 1 cup per 100G. This serves as a laxative, and may help somewhat. I would also fast the tank for a couple of days and see if that helps.

Any chances of finding out what they were fed before?

You said:



> The fish is showing no signs other then its stomach looks full, its breathing very rapidly, and it seems to stay swimming in one spot.


Those symptoms also describe dropsy, or a swim bladder injury.

Is she eating at all?

Kim


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

She is not in the tank anymore, and may not be around long as she is at the waters surface breathing really rapidly so i think she isn't gonna make it through he night. She hadn't eaten a thing since I got her. The rest of the fish in the tank are taking NLS without any problems. I just want to make sure the other fish are safe. I have taken precautionary measures and added aquarium salt and some epsom salt to the tank so hopefully it will prevent any of the others from getting it.


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

I've had 3 dubosi in that late stage, cuz i wasnt paying any attention to my fish for a month...saved only 1(the female that has breed for me)...follow that Metronidazole treatment(worked everytime, when caught early)... :thumb:


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. She has passed on. RIP

Not sure what exactly the reason was, I will have to let the breeder know about this. I will keep an eye on my other fish for a few weeks. I have dosed with Epsom and aquarium salt so hopefully the poopers keep functioning normal.


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

Well this morning the tank looked fine, I fed them some spirulina flakes and went away for a few hours. I come back and look into the tank and one of the other females mpangas has what I assume to be the white stringy feces that is associated with bloat as its not the normal dark color and seems a bit like a hanging string instead of a turd. The are still eating and look to be well so maybe its nothing but I'd like to make sure. Could this an alarm that i should get some Metro and treat the tank just for safe measure?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It sounds like the fish were sick when you got them. Bloat does not usually progress that quickly. I don't think it's anything you did, but likely transpired in the breeders tanks or in shipping/handling.

I would go ahead and treat the tank.

Kim


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

Well since i have never used this stuff before. I take it this is what I need: Metronidazole

Is it safe to use in a tank with synodontis catfish? It seems its sold in a powder from Jehmco, Is it mixed with water then added to food or does it go in the water? Gonna order it from jehmco tonight, should I grab any others while I'm at it?
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

had my petricolas and angelcus, with no problems....hurry get the metro...


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

Ordered, its on its way. I'm on Jehmco's one day shipping list so hopefully tomorrow i will get it delivered. Should I treat the whole tank first or dissolve some of it in water and mix it in with food?
Thanks for all the help.

Edit: After all of this, I just looked into the tank and all 3 of the females had normal brown 1" turds hanging from their anus. LOL never thought i'd be so happy to see $h1t. Well atleast I'll be prepared if it does happen or I come across it again. And now that I filled out the consent form so i could buy the Metro, i believe i'm covered for any of the meds requiring that so I can buy them whenever I need them. I did have it in the back of my mind for a tropheus tank in my future so I'm sure It won't be wasted.


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

I do both, if they are still eating...just feed lightly, I mix it with nls and soak for 10 min...feed them first then dose the tank...I leave my carbon in, leave lights off...then do water changes everyday before doses tank again...they also say that the metro is only effective for 8 hours(I treat tank twice a day)...I tried my hardest to find my notes for u, but couldnt find it...havent had this problem in 3 years, fingers crossed...when I do catch them with the white poop stage, I've saved them all...u need to treat that tank now tho...good luck hope you save your fishes... :fish:


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok so how do i use this stuff. I have Aqua Science brand Metronidazole powder. I'd like to try feeding it so them with some spirulina flake or maybe some nls pellets for a few days and see if that does the job. How much should I mix up, are their any specific measurements I can follow? Should I also treat the tank or since this is just kind of a precautionary measure will feeding it to them be enough?


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

Just feed lightly(nls)....then treat the whole tank... :thumb:


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

Stuff must be pretty potent, only took 1/8 of a teaspoon to treat my 20G tank. I'm still not so sure it was bloat but I feel much better knowing I am taking the right precautions. Also nice to know that the stuff is pretty safe so even if they aren't sick then it won't do any harm. Thanks for all your help with this.


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

Things are good, fish seem to be doing well. I'm on day 2, so will do my water change and add the meds. I should only have to do this for 3 days correct, so tomorrow will be the last day If I read right.

What will the metro actually treat, seems like an all around good med to have on hand especially with cichlids. I read on the package that it treats hole in the head, as well as ick too so I am wondering what else it is good for just for informational purposes.

Thanks Kim, and jordanroda. Its people like the two of you who make this hobby so enjoyable for myself and many others.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

IMO, metronidazole is really best used for internal parasites or intestinal disorders. I find meds with formalin and malachite green best for treating ich.

Kim


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

no problem...glad your fishes are doing better.... 

ps
I would stop after the 3rd day, if they are fine...if not give them a 1 day break...then medicate again... :fish:


----------

